# Kirkkonummi Open 2011



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Apr 28, 2011)

Churchmoor!

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KirkkonummiOpen2011


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 4, 2011)

Needs more competitors please.


----------



## Henrik (May 19, 2011)

Predictions:
Ville - WRs  some BLD I think
Anssi - WR? feet or fail, NR on megaminx
Henrik - WR? feet or number 2 on avg rankings or Fail. 

and then hopefully a good FMC result.

we will see


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 20, 2011)

Registration is still possible!1!!


----------



## joey (May 20, 2011)

This competition needs moar love.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 20, 2011)

Only 12 competitors? Have 3 rounds of everything


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 20, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Only *12 competitors*? Have *3 rounds of everything*


 
These two contradict.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 21, 2011)

Leaving now :S hästsoppa


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (May 21, 2011)

The only WR was 9:48 5bld


----------



## Tomas1988 (May 22, 2011)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> The only WR was *9:48 5bld*


 
Amazing!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2011)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> The only WR was 9:48 5bld


 
Wow - still a safety solve? (I guess the pressure of having only one attempt makes it quite reasonable. And it's nice that the WR is still not impossibly fast yet.) But congratulations to Ville for the first official sub-10!

Stackmat!!!


----------



## TanLaiChen (May 22, 2011)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> The only WR was 9:48 5bld


 
Congraz to Ville Seppänen......finally sub timer.....hehe


----------



## amostay2004 (May 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow - still a safety solve? (I guess the pressure of having only one attempt makes it quite reasonable. And it's nice that the WR is still not impossibly fast yet.) But congratulations to Ville for the first official sub-10!
> 
> Stackmat!!!


 
From what I heard he took like 40s to fix a lockup (not sure if the time was exaggerated though)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (May 22, 2011)

No it really took 40s. Also there were 3 attempts but I didn't feel like doing more. Anyway... Stackmat!!1


----------



## Zane_C (May 22, 2011)

Spefty solve!


----------

